# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Želite li Rodin kalendar za 2015., apsolutni hit na našem Fejsu?

## ivarica

Kalendar je izazvao toliko rasprava na fejsu, da jedva čekamo da izađe ispod preše  :Smile: 

Kupuje se isključivo preko prednarudžbi.
zato požurite

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1C8a...e32NM/viewform

----------


## Teica

Ajme, super!

----------


## emily

ono sto sam vidjela na netu je predivno
jedva cekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

podizem, sutra u 12 zatvaramo

----------


## ivarica

sad ga možete i vidjeti 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3R...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## giussepe

Savrsen je. Ja sam narucila svoj primjerak :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam ga vidjela uživo u uredu, baš me zanima gdje će završiti.

Sve pohvale, PREKRASAN je!

----------


## Bubica

F je odusevljena, i ja naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica2510

Svaka cast,odusevio me do detalja.Nestrpljivo ga ocekujem u svom domu.Najradije bi ja svog malca tak oslikala I napravila kalendar.
Pohvale svim ukljucenima. :Naklon:

----------


## Riječanka

kalendari stigli i stvarno su preeeeeeekrasne fotke. ako moze jedna mala primjedba - veličina i uočljivost samog "službenog dijela" tj. dana u tjednu je mogla biti za mrvicu veća. znam da poanta nije bila u tome, ali je, osim poruke i ugođaja mogao biti i nešto funkcionalniji. u svakom slučaju, pohvale.

----------


## ivarica

morale smo paziti na sve - veličinu fotke, opis, veličinu formata (zbog cijene tiska, cijene slanja), tako da je nešto na kraju žrtvovano  :Smile: 


upute za one koje ga žele kupiti, na bannerima je link na narudžbu, ali

Možete ga kupiti sljedećih deset dana i u Rodi i u Rodinu letu u sljedeće
radno vrijeme, bez narudžbe unaprijed i samo za plaćanje gotovinom:

RODA
Čanićeva 14, Zagreb
Ponedjeljak 22.12. od 9 do 19 sati
Utorak 23.12. od 9 do 19 sati
Srijeda 24.12. od 9 do 13 sati
-
Ponedjeljak 29.12. od 9 do 16 sati
Utorak 30. 12. od 9 do 16 sati
Srijeda 31.12. od 9 do 13 sati

RODIN DUĆAN
Ilica 133, Zagreb
Ponedjeljak 22.12. od 9 do 19 sati
Utorak 23.12. od 9 do 19 sati
Srijeda 24.12. od 9 do 13 sati
-
Ponedjeljak 29.12. od 9 do 19 sati
Utorak 30. 12. od 9 do 19 sati
Srijeda 31.12. od 9 do 13 sati


Hvala svima

----------


## miffy34

Cijena?

----------


## spajalica

30 kn

----------


## emily

kalendar je tako preprepreprepredivan   :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
naljepsi ikad. djecica, fotke, zivotinje, uopce ideja, tekst o svakom sisavcu .....  :Zaljubljen: 

svaka cast! divan poklon za 2015  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

s tobom se slazu i moji ukucani. klicni su bili odusevljeni, pa su svaki sebi uzeli jedan, a ja kupila dva. jedan nama jedan za poklon.

----------


## Ribica2510

> kalendari stigli i stvarno su preeeeeeekrasne fotke. ako moze jedna mala primjedba - veličina i uočljivost samog "službenog dijela" tj. dana u tjednu je mogla biti za mrvicu veća. znam da poanta nije bila u tome, ali je, osim poruke i ugođaja mogao biti i nešto funkcionalniji. u svakom slučaju, pohvale.


potpisujem gore napisano I mi smo dobili svoj primjerak...mrvicu da je funkcionalniji,dala bi ja I koju kunu vise...

----------

